# how long should one wait to start pct after test e?



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

As title, my mate has been on cycle for a while now around 6 months, hes some high doses but for the last month he has used 500mg test e per week how long should he wait before pct?

generally i thought it was 2-3 weeks, but read a few posts by aus saying you should start alot earlier like after 5-7 days after the last jab?

How long do you guys wait. thanks


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

I wait 2wks with enan & 3wks with sus no problems, would not think starting a few days earlier would do any harm tho


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Your right m8, most people do say 2 weeks , I went with what Aus said and I was fine as far as I know, did not get bloods so can't be certain, but I certainly have no problem's I am aware of.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

http://pct.befit4free.net/index.php


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

3 weeks is what i do


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

If your using nolvadex & clomid then they are most effective for PCT when the ester attached to the AAS is tapering or has tapered down, enanthate's half life is roughly 10days so IMO technically Aus is correct in stating it is ok to start a week or so after your last jab of test enanthate..

What I usually do after running a long ester test is to run a short ester test like propionate for 2-4weeks, this way you can make some "extra gains" for those 2-4weeks & will also give you a more accurate PCT start date, as with propionate you can simply start your PCT 3-4days after the last jab.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Always waited 2/3 weeks but last few times done it after 6 days and ran it for a week longer than normal and recovered a lot better I thought.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

@shadow4509 this is one off the pages I got idea from


----------

